# Which American RV Club?!



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have just taken delivery of my 3rd American RV. My last van was a European (Low Profile Burstner 618) but was not able to make full use of it due to my late husband's illness. It was very useful though for long distance travel having a toilet on board. I ordered the Fourwinds Siesta with double slide outs in June last year mainly to accomodate my disabled husband but he died in August. 

I am hoping to get back on the road again with the family this year. We belong to the Camping and Caravan Club but I am wondering if I should also join a specialist club that caters particularly for RVs. Any suggestions-I live in Kent?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Welcome to MHFs .. sorry to hear about your husband ..
Look no further.. Can I suggest you join this one .. there are quite a number of RV enthusiasts on here who are all very friendly and helpful..


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have cancelled our Camping & caravan club membership of over 10 years , as when ever we tried to use a club site we were told we were too heavy for the pitches. 
We tend to use the Caravan club now & have not yet been refused.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Billy

We use the CC a lot too, there is a list of "RV unsuitable" sites in the sites book mostly because of access problems. 
I called them about large rigs and was told that provided a vehicle is 'street legal' they won't refuse access if they have space.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Invicta,

There is the American RV Magazine which costs £32 for one years subscription,for that you receive 12 monthly magazines.  see:

http://www.abpleisure.co.uk/

The company also operate a RV only forum which can only be accessed if you subscribe to the mag 

The mag/ forum has a small data base of RV friendly sites for the UK & Europe but in my opinion for the 9 years or so I believe this magazine has been operating its content compared to the data base on this forum is very poor.

This forum as you may have already seen not only has RV dedicated forums but you can search for RV friendly sites throughout Europe.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. 

Although I have gone 'American' again, I am not that big! My RV is only 26' 6" in length and 7' '10" in width (thank goodness the Americans still use Imperial measurements). 

I feel that the model I now have, with its double slide outs, is the answer for those of us driving on UK roads who want all the American comforts but without having to be too concerned about the length. 

I have certainly taken note of the comments regarding the Camping and Caravan Club sites but wonder, as I am only 26' 6' long, whether I will be affected?

I must say in my experience as a motorcaravanner I have not felt particularly welcome on CC sites or with CC members. Different attitude from the Camping and Caravan Club sites and members. The fact that I have usually needed to pitch at least one tent outside the 'van for the grandchildren, has not been met with a disapproving look from them! 

Perhaps though attitudes from the Caravan Club have changed towards Motorcaravaners but I still like the principle of belonging to a club that welcomes anything without hesitation, tents, motorcaravans and caravans.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Invicta and welcome to our community.

I would like to echo the above comments and say that this group, whilst not being a club, is very active and we are now seeing a growing number of activities being posted for members to attend. Apart from the shows we have a rally section that organises rallies throughout the year and there is also the posted get togethers that seem to be very popular. The process is simple, someone posts that they are going somewhere and gives the dates, if you want to attend you just let that person know, book into the site yourself and turn up..... Great fun and you are sure to meet lots of new friends each time. We have recently had two of these events and they have been well supported and we feel we have made some good friends amongst the people who attended.
I feel I cannot really recommend a club to join as such, although there are a number to choose from including the Motor Caravan Club, The C.C. and the C&CC.... You pays your money etc.
This site has a different approach, here you pay your yearly subscription and away you go, make your own mind up about where and when you go away and chat to others in an almost instantaneous way, get answers to you questions usually very fast and meet a great bunch of like-minded folks along the way.

We will be very happy to see you aboard

Keith


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Dear Keith, 

Yes I am finding this a very interesting and useful site. 

I am trying to pay my £10 subscription right now on the internet but I am being blocked somewhere along the line. I may have to resort to using the 0870 number -something I don't normally do since finding the 'saynoto0870' site!

Any rallies being organised in the south / south east in the near future?


----------

